# New CM9 Boot Animation



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thought I would share the link if you all have not checked it out over at http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1511501
Heads up...it is a little larger file size than we are used to but runs great on the phone.


----------

